# Edwards and Gill



## JM (Dec 15, 2008)

In 1735 John Gill wrote "The Cause of God and Truth" as a response to Daniel Whitby’s work titled, “Discourse of the Five Points.” Jonathan Edwards wrote Freedom of the Will in 1754 as a response to Whitby's work as well.

Did Edwards ever comment on any of Dr. Gill's work?

Thanks.


----------



## Prufrock (Dec 15, 2008)

There are two footnote references to Gill's work in Freedom, but that is all.


----------



## Whitefield (Dec 15, 2008)

In Chapter 7 section 28 of "Remarks on Important Theological Controversies" Edwards refers the reader to "_Gill_ against _Whitby_, vol. i. page 271.".


----------



## JM (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks folks.

I wonder if Edwards made critical comments about Gill's work? Humm...


----------



## Whitefield (Dec 15, 2008)

JM said:


> Thanks folks.
> 
> I wonder if Edwards made critical comments about Gill's work? Humm...



I don't think Edwards comments on Gill, however his referring the reader to Gill seems to imply he thought Gill was a good source. My thinking is that if Edwards had a general agreement with Gill he would make no critical comments. However, if he found major objections with Gill he would have made a critique. I have no proof for this .. just my thoughts on the subject.


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Dec 15, 2008)

They were both great theologians for sure.


----------



## JM (Dec 16, 2008)

I often read that Gill was a hyper and then again I often read that he wasn't...I guess I was looking for something along the lines of Edwards believing Gill had gone too far in his Calvinism.

Thanks folks.


----------



## FenderPriest (Dec 16, 2008)

Whitefield said:


> JM said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks folks.
> ...



In my experience Edwards is discerning in who he quotes and why. If he quoted or referred someone to Gill, he probably agreed for the most part with charity for minor disagreements. You can ask him when you get to heaven.


----------



## JM (Dec 16, 2008)

That would be my understanding as well.

I've yet to read Edwards but I do look forward to it.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Dec 16, 2008)

JM said:


> I often read that Gill was a hyper and then again I often read that he wasn't...I guess I was looking for something along the lines of Edwards believing Gill had gone too far in his Calvinism.
> 
> Thanks folks.


 
This isn't from Edwards, but For what it's worth:

“Very seldom does he allow himself to be run away with by imagination, except now and then when he tries to open up a parable, and finds a meaning in every circumstance and minute detail; or when he falls upon a text which is not congenial with his creed, and hacks and hews terribly to bring the word of God into a more systematic shape. Gill is the Coryphaeus of hyper-Calvinism, but if his followers never went beyond their master, they would not go very far astray.”

-- C.H. Spurgeon - _On Commentaries and Commentators_


----------



## JM (Dec 16, 2008)

FenderPriest said:


> In my experience Edwards is discerning in who he quotes and why. If he quoted or referred someone to Gill, he probably agreed for the most part with charity for minor disagreements. You can ask him when you get to heaven.


----------

